# Sheldon vernon vertical Mill?



## laddy (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey,
  Anybody else have a Sheldon/Vernon vertical milling machine??  Art deco in appearance.  Originally made to be the crossover machine between a jig borer and a mill.  I have had mine for close to ten years and love it.  Since I am strapped for space and do mainly smaller stuff I don't have room or need for a Bridgeport.                               Fred


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Laddy,
How a bout some pictures. I 'd love to see it.

Randy
Proud owner of a Vernon Shaper


----------



## laddy (Jul 26, 2012)

My computer ability is rather limited.  How do I transfer a photo from Picasa to the reply thread?  Fred


----------



## eacest (Sep 13, 2012)

laddy said:


> Hey,
> Anybody else have a Sheldon/Vernon vertical milling machine??  Art deco in appearance.  Originally made to be the crossover machine between a jig borer and a mill.  I have had mine for close to ten years and love it.  Since I am strapped for space and do mainly smaller stuff I don't have room or need for a Bridgeport.                               Fred




https://picasaweb.google.com/103254110764903661834/SheldonVernonMillProject

Working on one (link Above...   wondering if you were able to find collets and other accessories for it?)

Steve


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 13, 2012)

In your Picasa album, you should be able to right click the image and copy image location of using firefox, or similar language in any other browser, then here in your post, include the URL between these tags: . The picture will be linked into the post.


----------



## bedwards (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you been to the Sheldon Yahoo site? They will help you with anything you might need over there.


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sheldonlathe/


bedwards


----------



## schilpr (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a vernon mill/borer looks very similar to the sheldon.

OK, now off to do an intro ;-)


----------



## JEM (Mar 20, 2013)

I have one of those Vernon jig borers/mill combos that I use mainly for light milling.  Works great - and I was even able to haul it home in my pick up.   JEM


----------



## valleyboy101 (Mar 20, 2013)

I had Vernon for several years in the early 90's.  I liked it a lot but sold it when I got a got deal on a Mathey knee mill.  I always liked its art deco styling.  Luckily came with all the collets I needed so I never needed to go hunting for them.

Michael


----------



## Canuck75 (Jan 13, 2014)

valleyboy101 said:


> I had Vernon for several years in the early 90's.  I liked it a lot but sold it when I got a got deal on a Mathey knee mill.  I always liked its art deco styling.  Luckily came with all the collets I needed so I never needed to go hunting for them.
> 
> Michael



Did you get the Mathey from Cardon Tools by any chance?


----------



## valleyboy101 (Jan 13, 2014)

No I didn't, but I did sell it to Jason in Dec. 2012.  I bought the Vernon from a machinery dealer north of the airport in Toronto in 1990.  Later that year I was at an industrial auction in Brantford and bought the Mathey.  It looked rough when I bought it but all it really needed was filling, paint, polish and lube.  I kept it until the fall of 2012 when I bought an Induma BP clone and traded in the Mathey for tooling and a phase converter at Cardon.
Michael


----------



## jcgrimes (Apr 1, 2016)

I restored one of these.  I am not experienced with milling machines but the tool was almost free.  I stripped everything down and sprayed with an industrial enamel, replaced all bearings except the spindle, converted to DC variable speed and am now learning
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 milling with it.  The run out would make a professional machinist lose sleep and the X/Y wear is not great but it works for my needs.  When I need better I will improve these two shortcomings.


----------



## whizzerjoe (Jun 22, 2020)

jcgrimes said:


> I restored one of these.  I am not experienced with milling machines but the tool was almost free.  I stripped everything down and sprayed with an industrial enamel, replaced all bearings except the spindle, converted to DC variable speed and am now learning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jcgrimes, I'm restoring a Vernon mill just like yours.  I'm looking for parts and a manual for this machine.  Maybe new belts too.  Do you have any information to get me started?

Joe


----------



## screpair (Jun 27, 2020)

Hello whizzerjoe
I have that red vertical mill you asked about. The previous owner made it look good but not a hole lot more. Nice guy and some nice improvements like the motor and VFD. I have taken it much farther and am happy to have it. Have a DRO coming and am looking to have that set up soon. Message me if you want.


----------



## JohnPetch (Nov 25, 2020)

JEM said:


> I have one of those Vernon jig borers/mill combos that I use mainly for light milling.  Works great - and I was even able to haul it home in my pick up.   JEM
> 
> View attachment 50160
> View attachment 50161


Hi Jem. I came across your post whilst searching for information on the Vernon vertical milling machine. I have what seems like the exact same model. It belonged to my late father who built model steam locomotives. When he died in 1996 I loaned the machinery to one of his friends to use on an ‘as long as you need it’ basis. The friend died recently and now I feel ready to put dads workshop back together. Problem is how to move the great beast? I was not around when it last moved and can’t locate those who helped at the time. I am hoping you might have some tips on what is needed. Will it come into smaller pieces? Where it is at present there is only about a foot of space above it....same where it is moving to. There will be a grass un-even lawn to cross also at each end of the journey. 
I’d be really grateful for any suggestions.
JohnPetch


----------

